# Looking for the same light quality as incandescent bulbs?



## NowYouDont (Mar 18, 2017)

I have a number of bedside and table lamps around the house, and I hate the quality of light from the LED/CFL bulbs - I would like more of the "candlelight" feel of the traditional incandescent bulbs. I prefer the lower range for these applications. That said, what is the best option.

- Are there any LED's that can match this? I have read that incandescent can got from 2400K to 2550K, but LED/CFL are usually 2700K+. I have found one kind of LED that claims to be 2400K. If true, will this give off the identical light to an incandescent, or do other technological factors affect the quality?

- Where can I find good incandescent bulbs. I have seen some online (Amazon) but they all seems to be extremely low quality - life measure in single weeks or even being dead out of the box - (even though they are GE brand). I was only a kid when incan's were first phased out, so I don't remember if this was par for the course - but are there better ones?


Thanks


----------



## JoakimFlorence (Feb 28, 2018)

I don't think you are going to be able to find what you're looking for. I do recall coming across some 2500K high 90+ CRI LED filament bulbs but they had flicker issues (if you are familiar with what that is)
For those very low candle-like color temperatures, high CRI is especially important if you want good appearance of colors.

When you ask whether these can "give off identical light to incandescent" it depends what you mean. Do you mean, can the light be as orange colored as incandescent? (yes) 
Do you mean is the light going to seem exactly the same color tint? (it depends on the bulb, it tends to be better the higher CRI you go, >90 )

It might not make as good of a reading light though. The type of blue light in the spectra of LEDs is a little bit different from that in the spectra of incandescent (a little bit shorter average wavelength) and this can sometimes make it just a tiny bit harder for your eyes to focus on fine print for long periods. Something you might not even notice.
(Have you ever looked at a blue color store sign in the dark from a distance? Ever notice how it seems kind of blurry and out of focus? That's the phenomena that's going on here)


----------

